# Hollow Fast Articulating Arm with Laser



## helluvawreck

I haven't heard of this before. That's interesting. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## NH_Hermit

Very interesting. I just found this video for it:

http://www.techmarketinginc.net/hollowfast/Hollow%20Fast%20Video.html


----------



## zonkers

I may be a little too hard on the manufacturer about the cost. It's just that I'm that cheap! There are other articulating arms out there that are much more expensive. The Kobra system in my mind is crazy ridiculous expensive. Captain Eddie Castelin has free info on his site on how to make your own. I pulled the trigger on the Hollowfast because of the set up and break down time. The morse taper attachment makes it quick and easy.


----------



## zonkers

Capt. Eddie's site:

http://eddiecastelin.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/steelsnake.54183757.pdf


----------



## cosmicturner

Do you still like it Tom?


----------

